# About the Vegas World Archery Festival



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

No qualifications necessary. All you need to do is go to the NFAA website and register on-line or print off the registration form and mail it in. You do not need to be a member of any clubs or organizations, open to all. Just need to consider what style/division you want to compete in. 

Championship Divisions pay out the big money and attracts the top dogs, also has the higher entry fees. 

Flight Divisions are designed for everyone of various shooting skills and money is paid out in each flight. For the Freestyle Flights for example they split approximately every 32 or so archers into a Flight (flight 1, flight 2, etc.) based on their scores after the first 2 days or all three days and then pay out money to each flight. So you don't have to be a top dog for example to get into the money, just depends on where you happen to fall into the flight. Basically get to shoot against your peers regardless of score levels when shooting the Flights.

Several Styles are also available including Freestyle, Bowhunter Freestyle, Freestyle Limited, Olympic style and Barebow (I think). Available styles should be on the registration forms at the NFAA website as well as a description of the style (or look in the NFAA rules pertaining to shooting styles/restrictions at the NFAA Constitution & By-Laws).

Fun tournament, shooting with something like 1400+ fellow archers.

>>------>


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks alot for the info. Any idea where I can look up where and when there are shoots in my area?


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

*Vegas*

Go to the following url to find shoots in your area. Doesn't have all shoots but has many. Also, google FITA shoots in your state as well as the NFAA site. You can also look up ASA and IBO for 3D. http://www.3dshoots.com/ Good luck, I went to Vegas last year and just watched, I am hooked and am trying to get some equipment set up for this upcoming year.


----------

